

An avalanche is coming: Higher education and the revolution ahead - mjfern
http://www.ippr.org/publication/55/10432/an-avalanche-is-coming-higher-education-and-the-revolution-ahead

======
ivan_ah
This is 100% PR product produced by/for Pearson.

Quote from the video "what if big named companies helped design your courses
so that you are fully prepared to enter their workforce". Wow! It is amazing
how they can say this straight-up like that.

No no guys, what //you// need to think about is how //you// will get jobs when
the times for charging students hundreds of dollars for textbooks comes to an
end.

